# Scrub python chopped up for youtube video - animal cruelty



## anguskennedy (Mar 19, 2009)

*Published:* 19 March 2009
*Source: *The Advertiser (news.com.au)*

Man chops up snake (scrub python) for youtube video, so far seems to have escaped prosecution despite calls from the RSPCA and animal welfare groups.

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25209541-421,00.html
*


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 19, 2009)

your kiding.. a warning........... thats crap..


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 19, 2009)

Its ashame their is pople that do this sort of stuff.I cant understand why ppl just cant walk past all around them,it makes me sick to the stomach hearing this sort of story..


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 19, 2009)

thats appaling.


----------



## Jarden (Mar 19, 2009)

I rekon chopping a 6 meter python should be a fingure per meter, chop his fingures off put him through the same kind of pain!!


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 19, 2009)

Why start with fingers,im thinking more like head...


----------



## kupper (Mar 19, 2009)

another example of bullshit laws


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 19, 2009)

bring back capital punishment, we could put it on you tube for all 2 see.. like they did 2 that scrubby


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 19, 2009)

ah yes give him a warning ,thats fair, but if you shoot a starling in qld you get a $5000 fine and or jail . years ago a reef trip operator would feed a giant grouper at beaver cay off mission beach . Some drunk fishermen thought it would be fun to shoot it they got a warning ,as back then there was nothing to protect wildlife on the great barrier reef .Time moves slowly in FNQ


----------



## Dodie (Mar 19, 2009)

If it ain't furry, it's open slather..


----------



## mark83 (Mar 19, 2009)

what a disgarce. the people that let him off are just as guilty imo


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 19, 2009)

what i find amazing is how people like us have to go through hell just to keep the animals we love and cherish, we want to give them the best life possible and people can do this and its ok...

oh but i bet if i captured an wild animal took it home and they caught me id be up for more punishment than this dick. 


we have so many rules, non really seem to help the animals just make things harder for the owners


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 19, 2009)

Sick and twisted loser :evil:


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats messed up.. a kid throws a cat on a railway and its all over the news etc etc... some sicko chops a python.. ahh its only a snake, who cares right?:evil:


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Mar 19, 2009)

This Is a Disgrace Just hang the jerk I hope u get hit by a bus then a train from the other way .. WHo could do such a terrible thing.. and then post it like a badge on honour 

May You RIP Scrubby.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 19, 2009)

maybe the feelings of anger and frustration that you guys feel now over this issue and its disgusting what they did ,but you might now realise the anger and frustration alot of us feel and go through when we see or read about people that kill elapids as well...and before anyone says but this is a python ...a 6 mt one would have the size and strength to be able to kill you ..and I hope something is done about these two cowboys ..


----------



## SCam (Mar 19, 2009)

thts so sad  i feel terrorble now.... and scrubby's r so cute and inocent..poor fella
RIP scrub


----------



## matt86 (Mar 20, 2009)

*What a not-so-wonderful world...*

This is such a disturbing story...
To think that people can get away with this is unnerving to say the least.
Animal cruelty has been heavily publicised lately, with more and more gruesome acts taking place all over the country... We've seen birds with wings chopped off, hopping around a car park until someone puts them out of their misery... We've seen dogs with limbs chainsawed off, left to die from massive blood loss, with owners coming home to find their much loved pet tortured to death. Years ago there was an incident of youths breaking into a chicken farm and golf clubbing young chicks to death... hundreds of them.

There is something seriously wrong with our society, and something needs to be done.
Animals are defenseless... no matter how many teeth they have, or whether they are a python or an elapid (redbellybite). And it is definitely disturbing, frustrating, and disgraceful that there are harsher penalties imposed on someone who illegally keeps a wild animal, than someone who publicly butchers one. :evil:


----------



## Retic (Mar 20, 2009)

We get a $100 fine if we put the wrong date in our record book and they get a warning for killing a beautiful protected animal. The problem is there is no deterant. Someone find me a single case of a person being convicted for killing a snake, I wont be holding my breath.


----------



## Tozzay (Mar 20, 2009)

This makes me sick
how animals are regarded as worth less then humans
especially since there are humans out there that kill snakes

its really really sickening


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Mar 20, 2009)

the only difference between this type of cruelty to animals and to people is that the sickos that get a kick out of it lack the balls to do it to a person for fear of consequences or somehow thinks that they are superior and the only creatures that can feel pain.

I reckon $50,000 fines or several years in jail should be appropriate. And have a minimum sentence for these circumstances so that it can't be brushed aside as a warning. 

If i ever see people chopping up snakes for no reason i'll happily turn the shovel on them so they'll never walk again and feel guilty that i still hadn't done enough.

I hate cruelty to animals.


----------



## amazonian (Mar 21, 2009)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> what i find amazing is how people like us have to go through hell just to keep the animals we love and cherish, we want to give them the best life possible and people can do this and its ok...


 
Yeah it is hell, & is damn near impossible these days.
I mean you have to download an application form, send it in to NPWS and pay $40. :lol:


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Mar 24, 2009)

If it's not a whale or dolphin the general population doesn't care. 

These two low life sewer dwellers should have been jailed and the key thrown away. How many other mentally deficient morons are going to copy their actions after seeing it on youtube.


----------



## Mle00 (Mar 24, 2009)

Its pretty big news up here, the local public are very P'o'd, perhaps the southern media just arnt interested. The entire justice system appears to be a joke up here, wrist slappen all over the place. Does any one know what happend to the sicko's that bashed the kangaroo and put it on youtube last year? ....


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 24, 2009)

Vassallo2008 said:


> This Is a Disgrace Just hang the jerk I hope u get hit by a bus then a train from the other way .. WHo could do such a terrible thing.. and then post it like a badge on honour
> 
> May You RIP Scrubby.



I hope your wish doesn't come true. I would prefer they got cancer and died a slow lingering death.


----------



## Krimann (Jul 13, 2011)

*more to the story?*

I do not condone the activity, as it could always have been handled better, but after following up the story a few pages onward I find this...

Charge snake killers: RSPCA- Local Cairns News | cairns.com.au

in the comments section I'll refer you to this post.

The reason no one was charged is because the snake came into our house and attacked a cat sleeping on my daughters lap at 2 in the morning,there was a you tube video showing the size of the snake,there was no video of any one killing anything,a complaint was made to the epa buy a vindictive neighbor trying to cause trouble and the rest of the gossip was brought to you by the Cairns post.......dont beleave everything you read.....especially in the cairns post 
*Posted by:* wayne avison of julatten *08:27am Friday 10th April


*interesting eh? Emotive responsese sell papers and advertising space. 
-Kri


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 13, 2011)

I hadn't heard Bout this one. Simply shocking. 
Reminds of the blokes who took to their boats with shotguns during the floods to "take out" the snKe stranded in trees. 
Did they only get a warning too?

Interesting considering newsbot posted an article about a Brisbane woman who will face court over decapitating a mouse and posting on facebook. 

She may have published it on the net, they are all guilty of cruelty to animals (not condoming non humane methods of disposing of introduced animals) but why is it killin natives is a warning?


----------



## sammy09 (Jul 13, 2011)

CHEWY said:


> I hadn't heard Bout this one.QUOTE]
> 
> it happend in 2009


----------



## Banjo (Jul 13, 2011)

:evil:KARMA:twisted:


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 13, 2011)

I saw the dates of the posts. I was only under a rock in 2010. 



iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> CHEWY said:
> 
> 
> > I hadn't heard Bout this one.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Wookie (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree that the laws should be enforced. That said, the people on here saying offenders should be mortally wounded or killed take all credibility away from the argument. Really guys? Really?


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jul 13, 2011)

People who do things like this should be locked up in a cage with a 4 metre long saltwater crocodile, and see how they would feel being chopped up into pieces.

lts so sad that we have people living on this planet that want to go out their way and be so mean and cruel to other animals, that have just as much right to live on this planet as we humans do without being hurt or killed at all.


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Rubbish People like the Rubbish Frogs ( Arnhem Land name for Cane Toad) are always with us. You just do what you can.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 13, 2011)

*Posted by:* Barbara of Sydney *03:22pm Thursday 19th March*
It's a dead snake: who really cares? Why all this faux compassion for a snake?

I had a whole reply set up making a polite attack on this woman, where I stated she is shallow and that if someone did this to a dog she'd be horrified, but my computer stuffed up and I lost the draft and I cant be bothered to type it up again.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 13, 2011)

Wookie said:


> I agree that the laws should be enforced. That said, the people on here saying offenders should be mortally wounded or killed take all credibility away from the argument. Really guys? Really?


Yeah its a bit far. I wish emotional pain on people like that (jail time, a fine that leaves them broke ect) but physical harm is a bit far.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Yeah its a bit far. I wish emotional pain on people like that (jail time, a fine that leaves them broke ect) but physical harm is a bit far.



Much easier to accept and agree with an argument like that . Being rational always helps hahaha!


----------

